# I am fascinated by Space The Universe



## Bretrick (Mar 3, 2022)

Seeing the result of Shoemaker-Levy 9 crash into Jupiter.
See the Voyager Spacecrafts leave the Milky Way
Trying to fathom how a tiny spacecraft can land on a Comet with pinpoint accuracy.
The minds boggles at the cleverness of those who pull off these outstanding events.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 4, 2022)

I wonder the cost and what benefits for such a colossal amount of money, not the least to say the excessive heat they radiate, what about climate change. !


----------

